# shtf almost happened this morning



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I could not find my rooster cup to drink coffee this morning. I set the hounds loose and locked and loaded. And then,








Everything is safe now Merica go back to bed.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hopefully all remember to praise the Lord that coffee and your rooster cup soothes you.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

That was a close call. Maybe prep a backup bird cup?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

alterego said:


> I could not find my rooster cup to drink coffee this morning. I set the hounds loose and locked and loaded. And then,
> View attachment 12938
> 
> 
> Everything is safe now Merica go back to bed.


OK now thats funny right there...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Having an addiction so strong could be liability. I'd suggest you get professional help
to get that monkey off your back. Maybe try herbal tea and a styrofoam cup.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

paraquack said:


> Having an addiction so strong could be liability. I'd suggest you get professional help
> to get that monkey off your back. Maybe try herbal tea and a styrofoam cup.


ARe you crazy??!?! Styrofoam is poisonous!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

You're not supposed to eat it. Deliberately concentrating the fumes 
from rapid decomposition and inhaling can be fatal. Dropping one 
with frozen water from a great height can be fatal if it hits someone.
At the bottom of the Mariana Trench, it will compress to 1/18 of its 
original volume. In outer space, it will expand to nearly double its
volume. Drinking hot coffee from the top lip of a styrofoam cup can
result in severe burns.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

alterego said:


> I could not find my rooster cup to drink coffee this morning. I set the hounds loose and locked and loaded. And then,
> View attachment 12938
> 
> 
> Everything is safe now Merica go back to bed.










I understand completely! Don't mess with my rooster cup


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

coffee makes the world go round


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Hmm I usually use a Big Ben clock tower coffee cup for my instant cappuccino. But its not something I sought out to buy.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Cup is irellevent if there is no coffee in it you best break out the zip ties and force me down until the withdrawals subside. Just the smell of fresh brewed Colombian gold makes me smile.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I'd be lost without my snowman cup! It's just a cheap one from da dolla sto I got as a Christmas present but I've had it for 5+ years and it's seasoned perfectly. Makes me wonder how many thousands of gallons of black coffee have been through it!


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

I usually rotate through a couple. One is a swag Ingersoll Rand mug which has that fine brown seasoning all mugs need. The second is more niche but is one my wife got me a couple of years ago, so gotta keep it in the rotation to keep Momma happy.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

If I run out of clean cups
View attachment 12944


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

What's with the rooster cups? Give the hens a break, guys!


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

lol this post is so awesome, i had a rooster cup for years and finally the handle broke , my GF went right out the next day and bought me a new rooster cup for my coffee


----------



## bananawaver (Jun 1, 2015)

Elvis isn't dead, he's on my coffee cup.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I saw Elvis last night dining out with his family. My coffee cups are mostly souvenir cups from people's vacations. They are gifts.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

This is my cup... there are others like it but this one is mine...


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

i drink mean bean 2 hours before I'm off to jolt myself back into the swing of things. If I drink any caffeine to early I crash. Think it's the metabolism or I'm drinking to much at once


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Or just add Bailey's.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

tirednurse said:


> View attachment 12941
> 
> I understand completely! Don't mess with my rooster cup


I have not seen that one. 
We have a blue one but it just aint the same as the green one.


----------

